# conto corrente



## helenadea

Ciao a tutti. Se vorrei annullare il conto corrente, quale espressione dovrei usare? Sciogliere? Disdire?


----------



## chipulukusu

helenadea said:


> Ciao a tutti. Se volessi annullare il conto corrente, quale espressione dovrei usare? Sciogliere? Disdire?



Ciao helenadea, noi normalmente andiamo in banca e diciamo: "Vorrei _chiudere_ il mio conto corrente"


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Helenadea,
 è giusto quanto scritto da Chipu; oppure per usare i tuoi termini si dovrebbe dire: "Ho intenzione di/Desidero/Voglio sciogliere/disdire/annullare il contratto del mio conto corrente."


----------



## chipulukusu

Mi viene anche in mente _estinguere il conto_ come termine tecnico. Credo che comunque anche _chiudere il conto_ sia utilizzato nei documenti ufficiali.


----------



## phiona

Infatti alcune banche, ladre, specificano nel contratto le "spese di chiusura conto".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Un conto corrente non si scioglie.


----------



## phiona

Un conto corrente no, un contratto sì.


----------



## Passante

Non piace neanche a me, ma di fatto si dice sciogliere un contratto come pure sciogliere il matrimonio, quindi non sarei così categorica visto che è comunque sinonimo di rescindere, annullare, estinguere, risolvere... Magari direi sciogliere il contratto di tenuta del conto corrente. È di fatto preferibile chiudere o estinguere il conto corrente.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao a tutti.

_Recessione dal contratto di conto corrente_ (questo il termine legalmente più pertinente) e _chiusura/estinzione del conto corrente_ sono due operazioni connesse e complementari, ma diverse, così come lo sono la recessione da un contratto d'affitto e il conseguente abbandono dell'appartamento. I verbi sono rispettivamente "recedere dal contratto di conto corrente" e i già citati "chiudere/estinguere un conto corrente". Helenadea può trovare conferma nel modello di lettera che si utilizza per effettuare detta operazione.


----------



## helenadea

Grazie ragazzi


----------



## vampirodolce

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> _Recessione dal contratto di conto corrente_ (questo il termine legalmente più pertinente)


Sbaglio o si dice recesso?

Recedere da un contratto.
Diritto di recesso.

Dai fogli informativi di una banca leggo:


> Recesso e tempi di chiusura.
> 
> Il contratto ha durata indeterminata. Il cliente può recedere in qualsiasi momento, senza penali, senza spese e senza dover indicare il motivo, con semplice comunicazione scritta.
> ...
> I tempi massimi di chiusura, in caso di recesso, sono pari a 30 giorni.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Va bene anche "recessione" (vedi sign.1 sul Treccani) e alcuni esempi da libri che trattano di diritto (1, 2, 3, 4), ma è senz'altro vero che "recesso" in questo caso è usato con molta maggiore frequenza!


----------



## phiona

Anche molto usato "rescindere" (Treccani):
*rescìndere* v. tr. [dal lat. *rescindĕre*, comp. di re- e scindĕre «scindere»] (coniug. come scindere). – 1. letter. Fare in brani o a pezzi, strappare: r. o rescindersi la veste, le chiome. 2. fig. Annullare, abolire. *È usato spec. nel linguaggio giur. (v. rescissione): r. un contratto, un’obbligazione. *


----------



## chipulukusu

Vorrei far presente che, nonostante nel linguaggio comune rescissione, risoluzione e recesso vengano spesso utilizzati alternativamente, ognuno di questi termini ha un ben preciso e ben diverso significato giuridico.
Tra le tante altre ipotesi possibili, un contratto si può rescindere se è stato concluso sotto minaccia (contratto viziato all'origine); un contratto si può risolvere se è diventato eccessivamente oneroso per una delle parti (condizione verificatasi dopo la stipula del contratto); da un contratto si può recedere se la legge, le clausole contrattuali, gli usi lo prevedono e alle condizioni ivi previste.Nel caso dell'OP si può parlare solo di recessione o recesso dal contratto di conto corrente, come ha detto Connie.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Phiona.

Non è la stessa cosa. Si ha _rescissione di un contratto_ quando viene annullato perché iniquo (per esempio se sottoscritto in stato di bisogno o sotto minaccia, come detto da Chipu). Si ha _recesso/recessione di un contratto_ quando una delle parti ne chiede lo scioglimento (atto unilaterale). 
Chiaramente nel caso in esame si tratta di _recesso_ e non di _rescissione_.

P.S.: Ciao, Chipu. Ti ho letto ora! (crossposting)


----------



## stella_maris_74

_Per favore, non usciamo dal seminato andando ad analizzare nel dettaglio il significato giuridico di ogni termine annesso e connesso.
Helenadea voleva sapere una cosa molto precisa, e le è stata spiegata.
Per tutto il resto c'è Google, nonché mille altre fonti specializzate.

Grazie.

Moderatrice_


----------



## vale75

Senza andare nei verbi più forbiti, diciamo semplicemente "*chiudere*" un conto corrente.


----------



## stella_maris_74

vale75 said:


> Senza andare nei verbi più forbiti, diciamo semplicemente "*chiudere*" un conto corrente.



Infatti, a beneficio degli amici stranieri che potrebbero confondersi, è proprio questa l'espressione correntemente utilizzata nel linguaggio quotidiano e questo thread poteva benissimo terminare con il post #2:



chipulukusu said:


> Ciao helenadea, noi normalmente andiamo in banca e diciamo: "Vorrei _chiudere_ il mio conto corrente"


----------

